# cavitation solution



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (12 أبريل 2015)

فى مشكلة وعايز اعرف اية افضل الحلول المتاحة طلمبات الكوندنسر بتسحب من برج التبريد وبرج التبريد اعلى من الطلمبات بمتر فعداد الضغط عند خط السحب بيقرا صفر والطلمبات مش شغالة بكفائة انا برجح ان npsh available اصغر من ال required فاية انسب الحلول انا شايف يا اما ارفع مستوى البرج عن الطلمبات لان مفيش امكانية انى اقلل الفواقد فى خط السحب فهل فى حلول اسهل؟


----------



## AHMADBHIT (14 أبريل 2015)

ازي المفروض ان المياه ركب المضخات بالتعبير البلدي ممكن يكون العداد مش مضبوط


----------

